
MyBlogLog Case Study: Product progression and the widget - danw
http://www.startup-review.com/blog/mybloglog-case-study-product-progression-and-the-widget.php
======
danw
There are two points I like from this case study:

1) They had 3 founders all concentrating on different areas. 1 Biz, 1
Technical and 1 product. The product peep was in charge of making sure
everything was done in favour of the user/customer. Great approach.

2) "The product progression here is worth pointing out. MyBlogLog started with
a product that delivered value to users without requiring network effects to
be in place first. The social product would not have worked as effectively
upon launch without it being pre-populated by profiles." \- Network effects
are tricky to get started. Build something you can use stand alone too. Like
flickr. Many used flickr because it was a better photo organiser than what
they had on their PCs and it was better than emailing pictures. Only later did
the community come into play.

